# poor man waterfowl



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Were thinking about changing up this weekend and do a crow hunt. have a few decoys and a crow call looking for any advise from guys that have done this before. How important is scouting or can we just go out to the old mans cow farm where we have seen them and have some fun.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Saw a bunch of crows working a cut cornfield off of US 23 between Fenton and Ann Arbor today. I'd be looking for something like that.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i would suggest having a few spots lined up to hunt. that way when you blast at the first flock you will be able to hit another spot and a new flock. you can get pretty involved with chasing crows just like geese. have fun and good luck they are very smart birds too. oh yeah, when the first one flies in make sure you either kill it or it does not see you or you will get busted. the first one is the tattle tale bird. 

what kind of call are you using?

later, dave


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

It's not like you can hit anything anyway.:lol:


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

What does one do with a dead crow? 

Taking into account the adage of "eating crow", do you let `em lay or is there some "you'd never know this was crow if I didn't tell you" recipe you use?

Semi-honest question.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not sure what you do with them, but, I don't think it matters. When you kill crow, you are saving small game (ie. grouse, pheasants, rabbits, etc.).


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Quack Addict said:


> What does one do with a dead crow?
> 
> Taking into account the adage of "eating crow", do you let `em lay or is there some "you'd never know this was crow if I didn't tell you" recipe you use?
> 
> Semi-honest question.


I've actually read on some crow forums that people do honestly eat them. Personally I save them in the freezer for dog training or compost them.


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

really, thats how its going to be critter, leave the 28 guage @ home tommorrow. I have seen recipes for crow but whatever I don't try to eat will leave for the coyotes. maybe they can fill up on them instead of turkey poults.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had success w/both shotgun and my air rifle. Mind you my air cannon is scoped and shoots 1000fps. The best success recipe is wound the first bird so he's hoppin around cackling, that keeps the others close. It sends them into a frenzy and they perched on trees close to the downed bird, I took eight in my backyard. Then they bugged out.
In the field w/the gauge same scenario but only managed 3, in hardwoods next to cut corn they were in.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

You know what? I'm inspired now. I forgot about o'll black wings. With warmer weather coming, sounds like a good idea, thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I have read a few recipes for them that sound pretty good. I would just say not to expect chicken and you would be ok. You breast them out, looks like a grouse breast. It's said to be like duck meat but not as greasy. If I actually make it out I'll let you know, you know I have to try it at least once.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy this thread gave me an itch. I got laid -off this week, if it's not to crappy in the morning, I'm gunna try and blast some of them buggers.


----------



## duchman (Jun 7, 2005)

A buddy and I got into hunting crow a couple of years ago. Man, it is a LOT of fun. The birds are smart enough to make it a challenge, there are plenty around, and few land owners have an issue with killing crows. Have used shotguns over decoys but would like to try sniping them with a rifle. 
[/COLOR] 
Had started out letting the dead birds lay, but my wife admonished me for not eating what I kill. Breasted a few out after the next outing. I think the meat resembles duck in color and consistency. Has more of a liver taste than I like. Slow-cooked with onion and what-not, pulled and mixed with BBQ-sauce makes a decent meal. That said I love to hunt crow, but as far as my wife knows, I dont kill many any more.


----------



## Tief2131 (Feb 22, 2010)

well in my opinoin drive around looking for a flock of em and find a near by fild put out you decoys hide...well... and get ready


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Very smart birds.

To be consistant, we had an e-caller. I've called them manually but it ain't the same.

The best hunts came after laying some road kill out for a week prior to hunting. I'm not sure the legallity of using a dead deer, you might need a road kill permit. There's plenty off little critters to stack up though.

Watched a hunt in some pecan fields in Texas with David Hale and Harold Knight once, where they deep fried them. Those birds were almost surviving on pecans. Ours fed a bunch of feral cats.

As for dog training, my lab would just spit them out.

Have fun, your in for a challenge (getting in range) if you use a shotgun. :chillin:


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

Apparently people in Mexico do eat them frequently. There used to be no closed season on them, open all year but now there is a season cuase mexico said we were killing too many.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

How does that nursery rhyme go?? Something about four and twenty black birds baked in a pie...

http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm



I love calling crows. One of these years I'm going to do one of those guided hunts in the GA pecan groves. Could you imagine 200 or 300 birds in one day???


----------

